# Changelog.



## yak (Aug 19, 2008)

I will once again attempt to maintain an updated changelog of modifications done to the website in it's current incarnation. Here's hoping I will not forget to do that regularly.


----------



## yak (Aug 19, 2008)

I figured it would be much simpler if I post the SVN log output here instead of giving a verbose explanation. 
I got to start writing more sensible and better formatted commit messages now. Right now I kind of suck at it.



> Initial code import
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> r1 | root | 2008-03-27 11:41:19 -0400 (Thu, 27 Mar 2008 ) | 1 line
> 
> ...


----------



## yak (Aug 19, 2008)

> Server move: fixing the symlinks
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> r89 | root | 2008-07-23 09:15:20 -0400 (Wed, 23 Jul 2008 ) | 1 line
> 
> ...


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


----------



## yak (Aug 24, 2008)

> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> r153 | root | 2008-08-19 07:17:56 -0400 (Tue, 19 Aug 2008 ) | 5 lines
> 
> Fixing the text filtering on description popups.
> ...


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


----------



## yak (Aug 26, 2008)

> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> r156 | root | 2008-08-25 10:50:15 -0400 (Mon, 25 Aug 2008 ) | 6 lines
> 
> Fixed the broken journal counter on the user's profile.
> ...


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


----------



## yak (Aug 27, 2008)

> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> r160 | root | 2008-08-26 13:16:29 -0400 (Tue, 26 Aug 2008 ) | 8 lines
> 
> Fixing the backslash bug, insignificant layout change of the "manage journals" page in user CP.
> ...


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


----------



## yak (Aug 27, 2008)

> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> r162 | root | 2008-08-27 16:31:53 -0400 (Wed, 27 Aug 2008 ) | 4 lines
> 
> Fixed the problem that appeared in revision #160, the backslash bug.
> ...


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


----------



## yak (Aug 29, 2008)

> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> r163 | root | 2008-08-29 04:09:00 -0400 (Fri, 29 Aug 2008 ) | 2 lines
> 
> Mainsite banner updates. Silly caturday stuff.
> ...


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


----------



## yak (Sep 12, 2008)

> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> r169 | root | 2008-09-01 08:23:49 -0400 (Mon, 01 Sep 2008 ) | 2 lines
> 
> Mainsite banner updates, including the lolcals temp. banner, both versions
> ...



The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


----------

